# Feed to Milk- Taste?



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey guys, My aunt wanted to know if feeding goats Lavender would affect the milk taste? I figured it would, but wanted to ask if anyone has done it? Or fed any other herb or specific feed to affect milk taste?

Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have no idea about that, but I did not want you to think you were being ignored. 

I know someone that lets their goats out in a weedy pasture and lets just say the milk tastes like I am eating the pasture. :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Um, not so sure on that. I know when a goat gets into garlic or onions you can certainly taste it in their milk.  So, I'm assuming it would - probably very minimal though.

I have tried to get my goats to eat some clover-mix hay since I noticed really good tasting milk from goats fed that, they didn't care for it so much though.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, thanks ladies  My aunt wants to retire to a small orchard and get some goaties  She's awesomely eclectic like that


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Feed always affects milk taste. Our milk always tastes best when we feed alfalfa and grass hay mix and dry (not sweet) COB for grain. Our goats forage, but not enough to affect milk taste.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

elchivito said:


> Feed always affects milk taste. Our milk always tastes best when we feed alfalfa and grass hay mix and dry (not sweet) COB for grain. Our goats forage, but not enough to affect milk taste.


Does anyone else here let their goats forage and still drink the milk? We don't have to worry about that now, but will next spring (i hope i hope).


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh yeah-and a big duh here...don't feed them licorice treats if you plan to milk. Hehehe....the milk will DEFINITELY taste bad. Just learned on the first milking experience recently!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's really wierd how different things affect does in a different manner....lol, waaaay too many "D's" there!
Anyhow, my girls all get the same sweet goat feed, the same treats , the same clover,timothy, alfalfa mix hay as well as the same pasture for browse....each doe in different stages of lactation has the same sweet , smooth flavor to their milk. Only time I ever noticed a difference was when they found a patch of wild garlic.


----------

